

Building a board game with React.js - ricny046
http://jjt.io/2014/07/30/building-a-board-game-with-react-js/

======
couchand
_I’m a huge fan of CoffeeScript and use it wherever I can... It works for the
most part but I had to straddle the syntactical line between brittle and
overwrought, with all of the extra brackets._

I don't know what extra brackets are referred to here without code samples,
but based on the link to Vjeux's post [0], they are completely unnecessary,
given the behavior of React vis-a-vis multiple parameters and CoffeeScript
with syntactic whitespace and object literals, at least as of CoffeeScript
1.7... For instance, the example:

    
    
        {div, h3, textarea} = React.DOM
        (div {className: 'MarkdownEditor'}, [
          (h3 {}, 'Input'),
          (textarea {onKeyUp: @handleKeyUp, ref: 'textarea'},
            @state.value
          )
        ])
    

Could be written with far less punctuation as:

    
    
        {div, h3, textarea} = React.DOM
        div
          className: 'MarkdownEditor'
          h3 {}, 'Input'
          textarea
            onKeyUp: @handleKeyUp
            ref: 'textarea'
            @state.value
    

(Though I usually pass null as the empty param to make it feel worse...)

[0]: [http://blog.vjeux.com/2013/javascript/react-
coffeescript.htm...](http://blog.vjeux.com/2013/javascript/react-
coffeescript.html)

